# Recall ... help



## Sarahhroeee (Feb 18, 2021)

Seb is 6 months old and full of energy and he loves running around the park but when he is distracted HE DOES NOT LISTEN! (even while on a lead) when there is other dogs or people around I am afraid to let him off the lead because I struggle to get his attention and it’s embarrassing chasing after him and having to apologise to other people. Ps he is pretty good at recall when there is no one around 
Any tips?


----------



## Vegas Vizsla (May 3, 2020)

Well, 6 months is still very young to have such high expectations. Ours is a year, and still, it happens. However, he is getting MUCH better. Look up Larry Krohn on YouTube and get an e-collar. You will not regret it.


----------



## Sarahhroeee (Feb 18, 2021)

Vegas Vizsla said:


> Well, 6 months is still very young to have such high expectations. Ours is a year, and still, it happens. However, he is getting MUCH better. Look up Larry Krohn on YouTube and get an e-collar. You will not regret it.


Ok thanks 😊


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

You should consider putting him back on the check cord, with a quality harness, and get him to a class that focuses on distraction training if at all possible. ( The pandemic has really had an effect on folks trying to train dogs. It's been really hard to find obedience classes that are open. Don't beat yourself about it. Everyone, and their dogs, have been setback by it.)
He is still very young though. It will be 8-12 months before he matures enough. Keep working with him though, and you should fine by end of summer.


----------



## Kazi (Jun 8, 2020)

Sarahhroeee said:


> Seb is 6 months old and full of energy and he loves running around the park but when he is distracted HE DOES NOT LISTEN! (even while on a lead) when there is other dogs or people around I am afraid to let him off the lead because I struggle to get his attention and it’s embarrassing chasing after him and having to apologise to other people. Ps he is pretty good at recall when there is no one around
> Any tips?


My boy Reggie is 10 months and full of fun so much so he’s sharing his enthusiasm with his doggy mates ! His recall was great up until about 7/8 months and then it all went wrong. One Saturday he was off when he saw a dog and I could not catch him, if it wasn’t so embarrassing it would have been funny coz boy he can go 😳
Anyway after consulting forum I plumped to put him back on the check cord and over the top affection and treats when he obeyed, the last few weeks I’ve seen an improvement. This morning I had no check cord and he saw a dog off lead looked at me and then ran off, I shouted once and he about turned and came right back. I was one proud Mum😀


----------

